# Veil or red angelfish as my last addition.. please help!



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

*Veil koi or red angelfish as my last addition.. please help me decide!*

*i'm bringing on some baby angel fish about 1-2 of inch size i have 4 already but for the best chance of gettin a breeding pair i need six.. well atm i have two veil golds, and 2 zebra veil lace. i'm just wondering whether to keep the veil theme and get Veil Koi?? or go for the rarer option and have the traditional fin red? i've been offered a pair for a friend? help me make my decision pleasee *

REDS:




























KOI VEILS:



















ps these pics are off google.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I hadn't seen the red ones before. I guess the question is are you wanting to breed them? Fry of an identifiably strain are worth more than "mixed". The angels aren't going to pair by color. So if you want to breed them, put only fish you wouldn't mind if they bred together in the tank. 

If you have veils already, I'd get more veils. The short-finned fish have a speed advantage and can beat the veils to food if you mix them.


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

yeah i am breeding them and the reason i have what i have atm is because if the gold and the zebra do mix they will become a goldier zebra lace. the last 2 are just simply an extra addition. i have never been overally keen on koi, but i'm thinking all veil would be better. veils sell for quite a bit more money here. mixed breeds where i will be selling too wont matter. & the place it does - they dont take fish off of locals.. they have sellected people. the only reason i was thinking the red is because i have never seen them before and maybe if bred with zebras will give them more line definitions? or if with gold you will get like a burnt reddy ish orange colour? not sure just guessing. i'll see if he has any veil reds if not i will probably stick to the kois.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I would go with the reds for sure, that's just my opinion. You will get some unique angelfish from them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

trade in the 4 and get all reds? The hot fish here is pinoy blue angels. When the common ones come out of Florida by the tens of thousands, an unusual fish is easier to sell.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Maybe have two reds and two pinoy blue angels.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

the kois look better or get the kind that are viels snd like a green color... sorry dont know names of angels only that they have green in them.


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

i couldnt trade the 4 in for all reds i love my angels lol! also i have a taker for the spawns already. & angels are easy to flog where i am.. never seen pinoy here i could house the red and the koi but would ahve to split to two pairs.. which is too much hassle. despite unusual fish being 'easier' to flog.. the reds are much cheaper than the koi.. also never seen green angels? i'll post some pics up of my angels now


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

zebra lace.. 










gold..


----------

